# Gloucestershire hunts hirelings???!!!



## jessieharriet (27 November 2012)

Hi I haven't hunted in years but my my and I would like to have another go. Does anyone know of any friendly hunts near Gloucester and any hirelings or people willing to hire their horses out for a day? How much is it and how much is cap nowadays? Thanks!!!


----------



## jessieharriet (27 November 2012)

Meant to say my mum and I!!!


----------



## lrobson (27 November 2012)

who are you looking to go with? jill carenza does hunt hireligs around £200 i think but dont quote me on that! cap is around £80 depending on what day you go!


----------



## jessieharriet (27 November 2012)

No idea yet! Only recently moved here so don't know anywhere/ anyone!


----------



## spacefaer (28 November 2012)

Surrounding Gloucester you have the Cotswold Vale Farmers to the north & west, Ledbury to the north, Berkeley to the south, Cotswold and VWH to the east..... plenty of choice!

look on www.mfha.org.uk for contact details  of the relevant secretaries

Hirelings - you can ask the Secretaries of each hunt for people within the hunt who do hirelings - I think £200 is a conservative estimate and you will generally only get the horse until early afternoon (until 2nd horses).  Cap varies hugely from hunt to hunt so again, speak to the Secretary

Jill Carenza does hirelings for all of these hunts
http://www.cotswoldsriding.co.uk/horse-riding-and-tuition

Dave Guilding does too - he's Berkeley based.

Any questions .....


----------



## turkana (29 November 2012)

You could also try Diana Jack at Waverley Equestrian Centre, she does hirelings & goes out with several hunts, if you have a look on her website you can see if she goes with any hunts you're interested in.
I've bought a couple of horses from her - a lovely tb who sadly died as a result of an accident in the field, as she was so honest & easy to deal with I went back & bought one of her homebred youngesters who although not cheap is a super mare.


----------



## jessieharriet (30 November 2012)

I will get in touch with them then, thankyou!


----------

